# A few set of blanks I made



## UstesG (Jan 22, 2020)

Top 2 have Australian burl and the bottom is pine cone.  Now I have too many blanks!


----------



## JessePens (Jan 22, 2020)

Very nice!  I hope you aren't planning to cast the tail!


----------



## Lucky2 (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice looking pens and blanks, I like all of them. But, I would like to point out a mistake you made. And i is that, you can never have to many blanks.

Len


----------



## UstesG (Jan 23, 2020)

JessePens said:


> Very nice!  I hope you aren't planning to cast the tail!


Thanks.  As much as my cats provoke me I will not cast a tail! but I just got an idea for a cat hair ball blank!


----------



## UstesG (Jan 23, 2020)

Lucky2 said:


> Nice looking pens and blanks, I like all of them. But, I would like to point out a mistake you made. And i is that, you can never have to many blanks.
> 
> Len


Thanks.  Yeah, thought about it after reading your comment and you are absolutely correct. I will rectify and use or sell them all.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 23, 2020)

You cast that cat tail, people will love the blank. I like your approach to the hybrids and your ability to keep a lot of natural edge in the zone of the turned blank. Nicely done.

... and yeah, the thought of too many blanks is a myth. To little space to store them can be real, though.


----------

